# My sister wants to adopt



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi . my sister is looking to adopt or be a foster. She is in the dallas area. Mesquite, TX to be exact. Can anyone tell me any websites we can look into or certain organization.


Thanks,


Klarisa


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

if she wants to adopt, have her look at www.petfinder.com most rescues list their dogs on there. She can see what is out there and also can be directed to rescues in her area.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is a national group.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Click the link in our siggy!


----------

